
GitHub SSH Key for $50 (broad phishing attack?) - tosh
https://twitter.com/noahlt/status/1231331891132817408
======
verdverm
Scammers trying to get your Handshake airdrop, I heard it's worth about $2k,
but likely has changed since then

